
Court Says Facebook Has Been Wiretapping for Years - kkm
https://futurism.com/the-byte/court-facebook-wiretapping-years
======
crb002
For SPAM wiretapping they open sourced their framework:
[https://engineering.fb.com/security/fighting-spam-with-
haske...](https://engineering.fb.com/security/fighting-spam-with-haskell/)

